# En busca de un amplificador de 70w



## SPACE BOY (Jul 26, 2008)

como van muchachos de foros de electronica necesito q alguien me de una mano con los stk 082 que desgraciadamente los perdi y en el buscador no lo encuentro si alguien tuviese el post del sitio seria de gran ayuda escribirlo es este foro muchas gracias


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 26, 2008)

ami tmb se me perdio un tema sobre un amplificador de 100W y no lo encuentro...


----------



## tomassd (Oct 8, 2008)

Hola a todos, aqui les dejo el diagama del STK082[/img]


----------



## tomassd (Oct 8, 2008)

Aqui estan los datos del STK082
Saludos


----------



## SPACE BOY (Oct 22, 2008)

te agradezco por este post una pregunta mas si no es por ser pregunton ya lo has montado este esquema es que no quiero meter la pata y se vaya por los aires mi casa cuanto haya montado este circuito, lo comprobastes responde por favor


----------



## oZon (Oct 23, 2008)

el problema de los stk son su calentamiento y no son amplificador sino elevadores

consideralo mejor

saludos

oZon


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 23, 2008)

Hola.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/24289/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## SPACE BOY (Oct 25, 2008)

vaya esa pagina tiene el esquema pero no tiene la placa para elaborarlo lo que pasa es que recien toy aprendiendo pero es que lo queria mas simple con la placa uds saben.....si lo tienes elaficionado puedes postearmelo por favor?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 25, 2008)

Hola.
No tengo.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 25, 2008)

Yo antes que el stk te recomendaria el TDA7294/93 muy bueno , muy fasil de armar.

Probalo

Aca tenes todo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about18808.html


----------

